# Unique/Irreplaceable MAC shade?



## cipelica (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok, in your opinion which is the most unique color of MAC (blush, shadow, lipstick….) that cannot easily be duped?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Well, not having tried all shades out there I still think most MAC blushes and lipsticks can be duped. But maybe some of their eyeshadows could not. On top of my head:

Gorgeous Gold e/s
Solar White e/s
Mothbrown e/s
Melon p/m
Rose p/m
Old Gold p/m


----------



## concertina (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

I think Club e/s is pretty impossible to dupe. Really, any of the duochrome colors. 

And Old Gold pigment would be near impossible, I would think.


----------



## stv578 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

I'm not 100% sure on the name, but I think it was White Wheat e/s.  It was in the Inventive eyes quad.  Nymphette l/g is also another one imo.


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Well..I think there's a couple of them eg.

Parrot e/s
Rocking Chick l/s
Snowscene lg
Springtime Skipper e/s
All the MES esp. Mercurial,Two To Glow & Ether
All the MSF esp. Petticoat & Light Flush


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

i would say most of the irridescent shades are hard to duplicate. Things like Vellum, Club. I have yet to find a dupe of Satin Taupe. Many of the neutral browns are very easy to find a dupe of.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

I agree with all the MES and MFS


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Satin Taupe eyeshadow.


----------



## nico (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I think Club e/s is pretty impossible to dupe. Really, any of the duochrome colors. 
_

 
Label Whore by Too Faced is a dupe of Club.It's better than Club IMO


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I think *Club e/s is pretty impossible to dupe*. Really, any of the duochrome colors. 

And Old Gold pigment would be near impossible, I would think._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_*Label Whore by Too Faced* is a dupe of Club.It's better than Club IMO_

 
you took the words right out of my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Two Faced label Whore is an almost perfect dupe, and I agree - I think it is much better in terms of colour!!


Moth Brown - I know one of the reg e/s is used a replacement for this by a lot of people, but the red undertones are just a killjoy for me and not nearly close enough to be considered a dupe. I LOVE this colour so much - damn you MAC make it perm!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Satin Taupe is dupe-able.  L'Oreal HIP has a duo called Sassy.  The brown half is almost an exact match of Satin Taupe.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Solar White


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Solar White_

 
Solar white is so amazing!  I wish that they would bring that color back.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

I haven't seen or heard of any good dupe for Cosmic, from the Moonbathe collection. And I am really kicking myself for not getting Cosmic while I could.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

hmm, good question OP! well i haven't actually looked because I'm not out, and I see it at the CCOs, but Sock Hop? Just cuz it's hard to find glosses that color w/o frost/shimmer/glitter. I'm sure Nars or Smashbox has one if i looked...


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Moth Brown - I know one of the reg e/s is used a replacement for this by a lot of people, but the red undertones are just a killjoy for me and not nearly close enough to be considered a dupe. I LOVE this colour so much - damn you MAC make it perm!!!!_

 
which color are u refering to? i've still to this day never seen moth brown in person and i just want to try it!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Solar white is so amazing!  I wish that they would bring that color back._

 
There's a color from Flirt Cosmetics that looks pretty much the same as SW. I didn't have my SW to compare, but it looked the same.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

haze e/s - long d/c but gorgeous..


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

I've never seen anything as insane as Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass.


----------



## Humayra (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

gorgeous gold for sure! i tried to find a dupe, but to no avail..sometimes its soo much better and easier to just get the real thing..i dunno why i took ages to begin with llol


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

lollipop lovin!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Orchidazzle l/s
Firespot e/s
Otherworldly Blush
Wolf Pearlglide eyeliner
Petticoat MSF


----------



## VintageAqua (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Solar white for sure, I have two bu's and I'm still scared I'm going to run out. 

Blue peep fluidline, kicking myself for not buying it.

Rollickin paint pot and Otherworldly paint pot. 

Fleur Power Blush, it just lights up the skin.

Star Violet, one of the first shadows I bought and I'm still in love. 

Mauvement pigment, MAC calls it dirty taupe but I always see purple in it! 

Electric Eel, can't seem to think of any dupes (other than clarity)


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Blue peep fluidline, kicking myself for not buying it.

Rollickin paint pot_

 
Hi!  I see that you live in Seattle and the CCO (Cosmetics Company Outlet) at the Seattle Premium Outlets has both of these.  They have been there for months and everything there is 30% off regular price.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_which color are u refering to? i've still to this day never seen moth brown in person and i just want to try it!_

 
Smut. But like I said the red undertone is a complete KILLJOY for me and not nearly close enough to Moth Brown which has no red at all. I dished out and bought a backup Mothbrown instead


----------



## chaffsters33 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Blue brown pigment! Basically the coolest thing ever.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_Blue brown pigment! Basically the coolest thing ever._

 
Again - Two Faced Label Whore is a dupe for this, and much better quality of colour too - and I LOVE MAC pigments, so thats a pretty big call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## concertina (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Label Whore by Too Faced is a dupe of Club.It's better than Club IMO_

 
Ha! I don't consider it a dupe because it creases like CRA-ZEE on me!! Perhaps thats why I blocked it out of my mind.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

One of my coworkers and I were trying to mix things to make Lavender Whip Lipstick last night...it was pretty difficult... I think the closest thing was Up The Amp and Pervette.


----------



## honeyjr (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*



panda0410 said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

barry m make a lipstick very similar to lavender whip.


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I think Club e/s is pretty impossible to dupe. Really, any of the duochrome colors. 

And Old Gold pigment would be near impossible, I would think._

 
Actually, Too Faced has a Club dupe called Label Whore. I actually like it better than Club because the duochrome is more prominent. I think Urban Decay has or had a dupe, as well.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Label Whore by Too Faced is a dupe of Club.It's better than Club IMO_

 
I agree with this!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Satin Taupe is dupe-able.  L'Oreal HIP has a duo called Sassy.  The brown half is almost an exact match of Satin Taupe._

 
This too!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_Actually, Too Faced has a Club dupe called Label Whore. I actually like it better than Club because the duochrome is more prominent. I think Urban Decay has or had a dupe, as well._

 
Urban Decay's is called Lounge.


----------



## VintageAqua (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi! I see that you live in Seattle and the CCO (Cosmetics Company Outlet) at the Seattle Premium Outlets has both of these. They have been there for months and everything there is 30% off regular price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks I've been meaning to go up there for the past couple of months. How far is the drive generally?


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Thanks I've been meaning to go up there for the past couple of months. How far is the drive generally?_

 
If you live in Seattle it is about a 30 minute drive during normal traffic.  The drive goes by pretty quickly and isn't too bad at all.


----------



## boba (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Solar white for sure, I have two bu's and I'm still scared I'm going to run out. 

Blue peep fluidline, kicking myself for not buying it.

Rollickin paint pot and Otherworldly paint pot. 

Fleur Power Blush, it just lights up the skin.

Star Violet, one of the first shadows I bought and I'm still in love. 

Mauvement pigment, MAC calls it dirty taupe but I always see purple in it! 

Electric Eel, can't seem to think of any dupes (other than clarity)_

 
Milani makes an eyeshadow exactly the same as electric eel but i dont know the name of it. i think that moth brown, romping, and violet trance are undupable products.


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 11, 2009)

Patina e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I've ever seen something similar to it.


----------



## slipnslide (Feb 11, 2009)

Agreed, never seen something like Patina- warm goldish neutral taupe. I have yet to see any shadow it doesn't complement, either.


----------



## animacani (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slipnslide* 

 
_Agreed, never seen something like Patina- warm goldish neutral taupe. I have yet to see any shadow it doesn't complement, either._

 
I have a trio from loreal , I think its the hazel eyes one , and it has a colour thats pretty similar to patina! And the exact same dupe of bronze e/s and Nylon!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Lollipop Lovin' is very unique, mainly because of greeny duochrome. Such a pretty lippie.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 13, 2009)

Old Gold...Never seen a colour like that. It's gold, lime, peach and copper all in one. Actually most of the duo chromes are pretty hard to replicate, but they have been copied. The first reason I got into MAC was because of all the beautiful, original colours.


----------



## BestRx (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Unique/irreplaceable MAC shade?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boba* 

 
_Milani makes an eyeshadow exactly the same as electric eel but i dont know the name of it. i think that moth brown, romping, and violet trance are undupable products._

 
The Milani dupe of electric eel is called Atlantis. I also heard that Milani's Exotic Berry is a dupe of Romping but I don't have either to compare.


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pink Bronze pig., Copper Sparkle pig.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 18, 2009)

*Motif* E/S : Soft golden yellow duochrome* with pink opalescent shimmer

I know of nothing like it... so so pretty


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Pink Bronze pig._

 
Love it too... just wish it had the smooth texture formulation the newer piggies have


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 19, 2009)

isn't there a loreal hip dupe of parrot? someone mentioned it earlier on this thread and i remember reading a hip colour is a dupe of it.


----------



## ccguidry (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_isn't there a loreal hip dupe of parrot? someone mentioned it earlier on this thread and i remember reading a hip colour is a dupe of it._

 

Its the bright side of loreal hip in Showy


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 19, 2009)

freshwater e/s. i have tried many other colors from other brands but none has had the effect for me like this color. it's by far my favorite e/s. imo.


----------



## geeko (Feb 21, 2009)

My dearest and most beloved enchantress lipglass ...sob

i've finished it and when i tried to get a replacement of it at my MAC counters, the MAs told me it's DCed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love this color so much and i can't find a dupe for it -  boo hoo shld have gotten a back up of it if i'd known this color was going to be dced. dammit


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

Mothbrown from Barbie!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 22, 2009)

Goldbit e/s (original packaging) and Sublime l/s.


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

Mari-sheeno l/s
High 90`s slimshine
Say Yeah e/s
Patina e/s


----------

